# Any ex-pats in Vendas Novas Portugal?



## Lyssa (11 mo ago)

We are excited to sign the deed for our new home in Vendas Novas Portugal. (Alentejo) we are immersing in the local community, and we also think he would like some friends who speak English on those days when trying Portuguese is too exhausting. (It is a beautiful language. Don’t get me wrong. I love it. it is taxing on my system though.)

Any other English speaking ex-pats around the area?


----------

